
Ask HN: What do you use for 2FA? - namidark
I&#x27;ve always used Google Authenticator but recently starting using Authy as well. What does everyone use and why?
======
b1twise
I use [https://code.google.com/p/motp/](https://code.google.com/p/motp/) for
2FA. Google Authenticator used to be open source, but is not anymore. That
frustrates me.

